# Greetings



## Celidonious (Jan 17, 2013)

I will be initiated into PHA this Sat.  I hope to be able to soon call you all brothers and to discuss Masonically.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations, Young Brother............Which PHA Lodge are you getting initiated into?    And, a word of sound advice....... I would urge you NOT to converse MASONICALLY with Brothers on this Forum while studying your Degree Work...........you will soon understand WHY..........you will have plenty of time for US; focus on your Degree Work, and establishing a bond with the Brethren in your Lodge..........

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## cog41 (Jan 17, 2013)

A hearty greetings!


----------



## Celidonious (Jan 17, 2013)

Mr. Jones I will be initiated into Pride of Killeen 620.  I am very excited.  All said its a big deal the "Head" guy from the Grand Lodge will be there been doing research and I guess it's big.  I appreciate your support as I go through what most say will be the happiest days of my life.  The other thing they say is listen to everything.  That’s about the just of the help I get.  I am extremely excited and family proud.


----------



## Celidonious (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks cog 41


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck on your journey in Masonry.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome to this Community and the Fraternity!


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome...


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome! Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Celidonious (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Celidonious (May 16, 2013)

I was raised to the Sublime degree on April 19th 2013


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (May 16, 2013)

Celidonious said:


> I was raised to the Sublime degree on April 19th 2013
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Congratulations

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76 (May 16, 2013)

Celidonious said:


> I was raised to the Sublime degree on April 19th 2013
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Congratulations on your achievement.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## WB Duncan (May 17, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## DJGurkins (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations Brother. I hope to be raised to FC next month.


----------

